# Syphoning fuel out of a car



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Does anyone have any recommendations on what to use to syphon the fuel out of one car either into another car or a fuel can?

I've seen a few online, but they get very mixed reviews.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Go to a garage like everybody else  :roll: :wink:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hoggy.


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Useful tip cheers Hoggy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

When my mother fills her pug diesel with petrol ( she does it on avg once every 6 months :lol: ) I use a boat bilge pump.

Works a treat 

This one actually 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Manual-Hand-B ... 5649ce321b


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpHqraOdMDs
> Hoggy.


That is rather awesome hogmiester.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Suck the petrol - yummy stuff! :wink: Another way is to kink the thin hose and suck - the air passes through the kink but the petrol hits it with a restricted bump telling you it's there - stop sucking, keep it kinked and locked, put the end in your can and release the kink like a tap. Works whenever I've done it.


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Cheers guys, very helpful!


----------

